# Simple mod for a wire frame Walmart special to a TTF flatband shooter



## Bill Hays

One of the kids I've been helping to learn how to shoot a little better brought me this old wire slingshot frame... and asked if I could put some flatbands on it. Well I took it and bent it up a little so that it can take flats or tubes, and changing out flats takes about a minute using the matchstick method.

Simple mod that takes about 5 minutes to do. The part that takes the longest is heating the aluminum before bending... if using a steel frame you'd probably not have to heat it first.

Afterwards we took it out and did a little shooting... shoots real well and the whole thing costs like $6.... so if you mess one up, you're not into it to far!


----------



## Dayhiker

very cool. That is like Bill Herriman's favorite shooter I think.


----------



## Bill Hays

Yeah, that's were I got the idea. Instead of bending it so that the bands are like OTT, they're TTF sight picture instead. I'm sure this has probably been done before... but it's an easy way to show how to do it for others.
Vise grips and a hammer, and you're all set.


----------



## Cervantes

Guess that should work on one of them big box store wrist rockets too.


----------



## Charles

Nice mod! Now it looks like some of those Spanish tournament models.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Cervantes

geez, I just looked at the title of the thread...Walmart would be a big box store huh..I need some sleep. Good night folks. Gotta get up before the kids tomorrow to get some target practice in.


----------



## Rayshot

Nice picture tutorial. Thanks for sharing Bill.


----------



## e~shot

Thanks Bill!


----------



## paz

A picture of how each band set - tube set mounts on there woiuld sure be nice for newbies. Llike me.


----------



## Jesus Freak

I put flat bands on this old marksman I have, you wouldn't believe how much better I can shoot.


----------



## mckee

Nice job bill


----------



## cheese

good job


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Well done Mr. Bill!


----------



## Ordie69

Now that is interesting. I have a couple of those slings. I think I might give this a try. Did you notice any stress cracks near the bends?


----------



## Bostradamus

i just broke the tubes on my favorite store bought, Daisy B-52, i might mod it out too... thanks!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Here is a couple that I have made with out welding. I use a piece of steel tubing, drilled to the size and depth that I want, then squeeze the it shut on a piece flat steel for tips. -- Tex
Oop's - Tex-Shooter Made Flips - Gallery - Slingshot Forum


----------



## rapidray

Well that is interesting . I will have to keey an eye out for one of those.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Neat idea, thankyou for the picture step by step guide on this one Bill.


----------



## TimR

That is some nice work, and a really clear photo layout. Awesome.
I have to ask though. That rod has been bent pretty severely in the process. Any chance it's been weakened? If it were to break, a sharp piece of metal is coming back at your eye.


----------



## ultravisitor

don't know about the strength.

safety glasses are your friends.

really


----------



## BlackBob

Nice tutorial, thanks for sharing. "Playtime"


----------



## IanW

Thanks for sharing. That looks like a great mod and is similar to the type of rod frame I want to have a go at making this weekend, so it has really helped me. Thanks.


----------



## keramos

It is interesting to see this work. Thank you for teaching.


----------



## Steve32

Good job. I'm looking for this kind of mod. 
Did you use heat at any point? ?


----------



## BockBorg

Steel can handle a full return bend. Good toughness, if you can tear off that return you gotta lay off the D-bol

I could see where one might be concerned but I'm sure it's fine. Steel needs to be worked past its yield point back and forth a few times before it would be dangerous


----------



## BockBorg

Now if you heated the p¡ss out of it and quenched it really fast... could be consequences


----------



## BockBorg

For aluminum if you heated it just enough for it to bend without opening up it would be fine. Small aluminum cold roll is safer to do that with than say... 1/2". Because the metal surface on the outside of the bend needs to stretch a lot more with thicker materials, and as soon as the crack starts she just goes in that stuff. Looks like Bill's got er licked it's a nice rig


----------



## tpinaz

Bill Hays said:


> One of the kids I've been helping to learn how to shoot a little better brought me this old wire slingshot frame... and asked if I could put some flatbands on it. Well I took it and bent it up a little so that it can take flats or tubes, and changing out flats takes about a minute using the matchstick method.
> 
> Simple mod that takes about 5 minutes to do. The part that takes the longest is heating the aluminum before bending... if using a steel frame you'd probably not have to heat it first.
> 
> Afterwards we took it out and did a little shooting... shoots real well and the whole thing costs like $6.... so if you mess one up, you're not into it to far!


HOT DOG. Ima goin have me a genuine BILL HAYES modifed slingshot idea. Thank ya SIR, was wantin to do sumtin like this but needed sum help wit da thinkin


----------



## Cervantes

I tried to bend the steel framed ones.. MAN.. I need the D-bol.. or something.. Grunting to make it bend... friend..I was done faster than the hot wind from a ducks a#$..


----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks Bill. Nice job!


----------

